# SWTOR: Abo mit Lastschriftverfahren?



## red089 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich will mir vll heute SWTOR holen, ist ja heute offiziell released oder?
Soweit ich weiß muss ein Abo abgeschlossen werden, obwohl 30 tage frei dabei sind.
Ich habe leider keine Kreditkarte und frage mich ob ich wie bei WOW, mit meiner Bankkarte per Lastschriftverfahren bezahlen kann, also das mir das Geld automatisch abgehoben wird. ( Ich möchte mir keine Gamecard dazukaufen, weil ich den Monat erst spielen möchte, um zu schauen ob sich es Monatlich lohnt)
Muss ich eigentlich nur ein Zahlungsmittel angeben werden oder muss ich direkt ein Abo abschließen, wo mir direkt zb. für ein Monat das Geld abgebucht wird und den 30 tagen angehängt wird?


Ich stelle mir das vor das ich die Zahlungsbedingung eingebe, also in diesem Fall Lastschriftverfahren und dann das Abo direkt kündige um die 30 tage zu testen, ist das möglich?





Danke für eure HIlfe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Dezember 2011)

Das müsste hier irgendwo stehen:
Star Wars: The Old Republic | Spielübersicht
Bei sowas solltest du erstmal im Kundensupport des Hersteller schauen!


----------



## Toroges (20. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt kein Lastschriftverfahren, Gametime Cards oder Kreditkarte


----------



## Ford_Prefect (20. Dezember 2011)

Ahoi,

Also als Bezahlart steht u.a. "Debitkarte". Das ist die ganz normale EC-Karte. Und wer den Unterschied nicht kennt, kann ja gern mal den Unterschied zwischen Kredit- und Debitkarte googeln 


@Toroges: 

Zitat SWTOR:
"Aus Deutschland kann auch mit dem Elektronischen Lastschrift Verfahren (ELV) bezahlt werden."


----------



## red089 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ah ja habs auch gerade auf der Website entdeckt.

= 
*Länderspezifische Zahlungsarten*


Du kannst dein _Star Wars_™: The Old Republic™ Abonnement mit folgenden Kredit- oder Debitkarten bezahlen:


Visa
MasterCard
Discover
JCB
American Express
Visa Electron
Visa Delta
 Alternativ steht auch PayPal* als Bezahlmethode zur Verfügung
Aus Deutschland kann auch mit dem Elektronischen Lastschrift Verfahren (ELV) bezahlt werden.
Sollte dir keine der obigen Methoden zusagen, können im Einzelhandel auch _Star Wars_: The Old Republic Game-Time Karten erstanden werden.
*PayPal ist für unsere Spieler in Russland leider nicht als Zahlugsart verfügbar.


Also wirds schon gehen, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Snorri (20. Dezember 2011)

Wird aber nix bringen. um die 30 tage nutzen zu können , must du ein abo abschliesen, war bei wow auch schon so. die 30 tage werden dann angerechnet. also is es egal ob du ne gametime card kaufst oder net. dierekt nach aboabschluss kannst du schon kündigen, des geld wird aber tozdem abgebucht.


----------



## red089 (20. Dezember 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> Wird aber nix bringen. um die 30 tage nutzen zu können , must du ein abo abschliesen, war bei wow auch schon so. die 30 tage werden dann angerechnet. also is es egal ob du ne gametime card kaufst oder net. dierekt nach aboabschluss kannst du schon kündigen, des geld wird aber tozdem abgebucht.


 
Wird doch ein Abo für einen Monat geben oder nicht? So wie bei WOW, dann muss ich wenigstens nur einen Monat mehr kaufen, anstatt mit ner Gamecard 2.


----------



## Snorri (20. Dezember 2011)

ka. hab mir gleich ne timecard mit dazu genommen, hab erst mal für 90 tage meine ruhe. ich weis halt nur weil n kumpel wollt genau so machen, da war des geld auch weg, weil es gibt da ne klausel die du anehmen must, da steht drinn, das vorausbezahltes guthaben ( das du ja im falle eines aboabschlusses machst) nicht zurückerstatet bekommst.


----------



## red089 (20. Dezember 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> ka. hab mir gleich ne timecard mit dazu genommen, hab erst mal für 90 tage meine ruhe. ich weis halt nur weil n kumpel wollt genau so machen, da war des geld auch weg, weil es gibt da ne klausel die du anehmen must, da steht drinn, das vorausbezahltes guthaben ( das du ja im falle eines aboabschlusses machst) nicht zurückerstatet bekommst.


 

Alles klar danke für deine Hilfe.
Was kannst du zum Spiel sagen, gefällt es dir bis jetzt? Welche Klasse zockst du?


----------



## Rayman (21. Dezember 2011)

red089 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke für deine Hilfe.
> Was kannst du zum Spiel sagen, gefällt es dir bis jetzt? Welche Klasse zockst du?


 
also ich kann dir sagen es ist einfach hammer spiele jedi botschafter (heal) seid dem 15. und bin mitlerweile lvl 20
das macht einfach laune ist das beste mmo was ich bisher gespielt habe die story ist einfach episch erstrecht wenn man kotor 1 und 2 gespielt hat

ich kanns jedem nur empfehlen einzigster wehrmuts tropfen momentan ist das es doch es noch ziehmlich verbugt ist das spiel so nicht aber der cilent stürzt gerne mal ab hat grafikfehler und so seine probleme mit asus xonar soundkarten. und natürlich die langen warteschlangen wo ich hoffe das die das sehr schnell ändern


----------



## red089 (22. Dezember 2011)

Rayman schrieb:


> also ich kann dir sagen es ist einfach hammer spiele jedi botschafter (heal) seid dem 15. und bin mitlerweile lvl 20
> das macht einfach laune ist das beste mmo was ich bisher gespielt habe die story ist einfach episch erstrecht wenn man kotor 1 und 2 gespielt hat
> 
> ich kanns jedem nur empfehlen einzigster wehrmuts tropfen momentan ist das es doch es noch ziehmlich verbugt ist das spiel so nicht aber der cilent stürzt gerne mal ab hat grafikfehler und so seine probleme mit asus xonar soundkarten. und natürlich die langen warteschlangen wo ich hoffe das die das sehr schnell ändern


 
Hallo, danke für deine Antwort.

Ja, ich habe gestern ziemlich lange gespielt, waren so 4 std. am stück ^^ und ich muss sagen mir gefällt es sehr gut, ich spiele einen Kopfgeldjäger (lvl 10) und alleine die vertonten Gespräche und die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden wie ich Antworte finde ich hammer . Als Kopfgeldjäger bin ich natürlich nur auf Geld aus, die Leute und ihre Probleme interessieren mich nicht, und dass kann man auch sehr gut mit den vorhanden Antworten zeigen.

Zb. irgendjemand braucht HIlfe bei irgendwas, meine Antwortmöglichkeiten sind meistens : 1.Mir Egal ^^ 2.Ich steh auf Credits 3. Ich werde dir helfen, und ich nehm natürlich in diesem Fall das zweite, es macht einfach so viel Spaß ^^

So eine Sprachsoption ist einfach genial, alleine wegen den Questtext durchgeklicke von WOW gefällt mir SWTOR auf den ersten blick um einiges mehr 

Und da ich jetzt lvl 10 bin können n Kumpel und ich nach der Arbeit zusammen zocken gehen (er ist ein SIth Inquisitor) bin gespannt wie das funktioniert mit den Gesprächen in ner Gruppe.


----------



## hempsmoker (30. Dezember 2011)

Rayman schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann dir sagen es ist einfach hammer spiele jedi botschafter (heal) seid dem 15. und bin mitlerweile lvl 20
> das macht einfach laune ist das beste mmo was ich bisher gespielt habe die story ist einfach episch erstrecht wenn man kotor 1 und 2 gespielt hat
> 
> ich kanns jedem nur empfehlen einzigster wehrmuts tropfen momentan ist das es doch es noch ziehmlich verbugt ist das spiel so nicht aber der cilent stürzt gerne mal ab hat grafikfehler und so seine probleme mit asus xonar soundkarten. und natürlich die langen warteschlangen wo ich hoffe das die das sehr schnell ändern



Ist zwar offtopic, aber irgendwie erwähnenswert: In 2 Absätzen nur 1 Punkt zu verwenden ist schon echt mutig! Aber du kennst Satzzeichen schon, oder?

"Satzzeichen sind Sonderzeichen einer Schrift, die der Strukturierung(!) und auch der Sinngebung(!) Des Satzbaus dienen" 

Quelle: http://de.Wikipedia.org/wiki/satzzeichen


----------



## Rayman (30. Dezember 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ist zwar offtopic, aber irgendwie erwähnenswert: In 2 Absätzen nur 1 Punkt zu verwenden ist schon echt mutig! Aber du kennst Satzzeichen schon, oder?
> 
> "Satzzeichen sind Sonderzeichen einer Schrift, die der Strukturierung(!) und auch der Sinngebung(!) Des Satzbaus dienen"
> 
> Quelle: Satzzeichen


 ja kenne ich aber von sowas halte ich einfach nix  

ne ich war noch die gut un gramatik von daher hab ichs nicht so mit satzzeichen sofern ich kein förmliches schreiben aufsetze


----------



## hempsmoker (30. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar!


----------



## NebuLa (1. Januar 2012)

Hmm komisch, ich hab nur den Key vom hauptspiel angegeben und konnte mich trotzdem (bis jetzt erst im patcher) einloggen.
Hab ich vielleicht irgendwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## red089 (2. Januar 2012)

NebuLa schrieb:


> Hmm komisch, ich hab nur den Key vom hauptspiel angegeben und konnte mich trotzdem (bis jetzt erst im patcher) einloggen.
> Hab ich vielleicht irgendwas falsch gemacht?


 
Meinst du du konntest spielen ohne ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2012)

red089 schrieb:


> Meinst du du konntest spielen ohne ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


 
Wie gesagt, bis jetzt downloaded das Spiel noch, aber im Patcher einloggen kann ich mich ohne Probleme, und gefragt wird auch nirgendwo nach einem Abo.
Hab einfach den Code vom Hauptspiel eingegeben auf der Website.
Finds auch komisch, weil ich immer mitbekomme das alle ein Abo abschließen müssen.


----------



## red089 (2. Januar 2012)

NebuLa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bis jetzt downloaded das Spiel noch, aber im Patcher einloggen kann ich mich ohne Probleme, und gefragt wird auch nirgendwo nach einem Abo.
> Hab einfach den Code vom Hauptspiel eingegeben auf der Website.
> Finds auch komisch, weil ich immer mitbekomme das alle ein Abo abschließen müssen.


 
Ich kann mich nichtmehr genau erinnern wie es war, ob ich mich auch in den Launcher einloggen konnte, scheint so.

Aber ich glaube sobald du auf Spiel spielen klicken kannst, kommt ein Hinweiß das deinen Account kein Abo hinzugefügt ist, so war das glaub ich bei mir. Also du musst eigentlich schon ein Abo abschließen gegebenenfalls per Gamecard, Kreditkarte, Lastschrift etc. ob das Geld direkt abgezogen wird, oder du nochmal die Möglichkeit hast das Abo wieder zu deaktivieren weiß ich nicht, ich habe aber bisher viel Spaß in SWTOR gehabt, ich denke den zweiten Monat werde ich auch ohne bedenken kaufen. Bin Level 24 und hab ja noch n bissl hin für Level 50


----------



## Zappzarrap (2. Januar 2012)

NebuLa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bis jetzt downloaded das Spiel noch, aber im Patcher einloggen kann ich mich ohne Probleme, und gefragt wird auch nirgendwo nach einem Abo.
> Hab einfach den Code vom Hauptspiel eingegeben auf der Website.
> Finds auch komisch, weil ich immer mitbekomme das alle ein Abo abschließen müssen.



Wirst du auch müssen - wenn´s dann ans spielen geht, sprich es fertig runtergeladen ist
kommt die Meldung "Kein aktives Abonnement"


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2012)

@Zappzarrap: Jop, grade fertig gepatcht, schon kam die meldung.
Hab gehört man kann einfach Abo machen z.B. per Paypal und dann direkt wieder beenden. Ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## Feltor (4. Januar 2012)

@NebuLa: 

Und hat es geklappt? ..
Antwort wäre super.


----------



## NebuLa (4. Januar 2012)

@Feltor:
Jop.
Hab einfach Abo mit Paypal abgeschlossen und danach direkt gekündigt.
Nichts abgebucht, und Spiel funktioniert


----------

